# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Ortağın Öocukları!

## bozok

*Ortağın üocukları*



*Mustafa Yıldırım*

Â· Ulus Dağı Yayınları
Â· Basım Tarihi : 08 - 2010
Â· ISBN : 978-975-6047-16-3
Â· Sayfa Sayısı : 328

“Sivil ürümceğin Ağında askerler, polisler, gençler, 
Amerikan-İsrail örgütlerinin kurslarından geçiriliyor. 
Amerikan devleti, tüm örgütleriyle Türkiye'de genç liderler yaratıyor.” 
Türkiye'de çalışan CIA elemanlarının Listesi: 
Adları ve çalıştıkları yıllar. Amerika'da polis-asker eğitimiyle ilgili gizli CIA belgeleri.
Amerikalı istihbaratçının Türk yazarlarla dostluğu.
üniversitelerde İsrail-Amerikan bağlantılı danışmanlar ve öğrenci gençliğin Amerikan devletine teslimi. ABD parasıyla Amerika'ya giden yazarlar, gazeteciler, siyasetçiler, devlet adamları.
Amerikan elçiliklerinin yerli derneklerle ortaklaşa, sistemli gençlik devşirme çalışmaları.
İstanbul-Ankara merkezli Ahir Zaman Azizleri İsa Mesih Kilisesi ağını örüyor.
‘Ilımlı İslam Devrimcileri' Amerika'da açılımın altın madalyasını takıyorlar; İngiltere'de ‘Büyük Haç şövalyesi' kılıcını kuşanıyorlar.

Sivil ürümcek Ağı Amerikalılarla KKTC'de üniversiteye yerleşiyor. 
NATO'nun Türkiye'de Brüksel merkezli gençlik şebekesi, Amerikan Atlantik Konseyi'nin Türkiye ağı. Amerikan-İsrail örgütlerinin TSK-Emniyet ve siyasetçi-akademisyen ilişkileri.
İngiliz hayranlığının tarihsel kökleri, Ali Kemal üstünden devletler arası akrabalık…
Hudson'da TSK'ye tuzak; ünce darbe ihbarı sonra gerçek darbe.

* * *
 
*Ortağın üocukları!
*
 
Yazacak, anlatacak çok şey var ama nerden başlayalım dersek bu hafta Ortağın üocuklarını anlatalım biraz. Kim mi bu ortağın çocukları? Ona geçmeden önce her zaman belirttiğim bir şeyi bir kez daha belirtmek istiyorum. ABD, AB ve birtakım dış mihraklar şunları şunları yaptı derken, peki “biz ne yapıyoruz?” diye kendimizi hep sorguladım, herkese de sormaya huy edindim. Devlet kavramı soyut olup devlette çalışanlar kendi varlıklarıyla somutlaşır. Devlet’i oluşturmazlar mı? Böylece her devlet varlığını ve bekaasını bu çalışanlar sayesinde devam ettirmez mi? Devlet çıkarlarını çalışanlar aracılığıyla korumaz mı? Her Devlet kendi çıkarını korurken bizim devlet aygıtını yönetenler, bizler kendi çıkarlarımızı ne kadar koruduk? Bu çıkarlarımızı devlette çalışanlarımızla koruyabildik mi? Peki, bizim devlet çıkarlarımızı devlet çalışanlarımız korumayacak da kim koruyacak? Ya da şöyle sorsak; bazı devlet çalışanlarımız (bürokratlar başta olmak üzere) başka devletlerin çıkarını neden kendi devlet çıkarlarının üzerinde tutarlar? Bence kendimizde sorgulamamız gereken bu. Bunları bıkıp usanmadan sorup ona göre yarınlarımızı kurgulamamız gerek. Bu sorgulamayı yapan aydınlarımız da var gerçi ama sayıca gerçekten çok az. Bunlardan bir tanesi de Mustafa Yıldırım. Yıldırım son yıllarda yazdığı kitaplarla sadece bu ve benzeri sorgulamaları değil, aramak zorunda olduğumuz cevapları da veriyor. Hem de ne cevaplar. Rahmetli Atilla İlhan, Yıldırım’ın “Sivil ürümceğin Ağında Türkiye” kitabı için şöyle diyordu. “Bu kitap bir tokat”. Mustafa Yıldırım yazdığı son kitabı ile bizi tokatlamaya değil uyuduğumuz kan uykusundan uyandırmaya çalışıyor. Kitabın adı “Ortağın üocukları” Ulus Dağı Yayınları 2010. Ortağın üocukları, işte bizim devlet aygıtında yada STK’larımızda çalışan, ama bizden çok sanki başka devletlerin çıkarına çalışan bu çocuklarımızın ne kadar çalışkan olduklarını gözler önüne sermiş. En kibar haliyle kitabın ismini koymuş Mustafa Yıldırım. 

Gelelim kitaba. Kitap aslında tam da Türkiye’yi kasıp kavuran Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabının çıktığı günlere denk geldi. Müthiş bir çalışma hangisini önce okusam diye karar veremedim.

Sivil ürümceği okuyanlar bilir. Türkiye’deki hangi Vakıf’ın, hangi Derneğin Yurtdışından kaç lira aldığından tutun da bütün kirli ilişkileri belgeleriyle gözler önüne serer, yüzlerine vurur M. Yıldırım. İşte bence yine çok önemli bir kitap yazarak geçmişte yaşanılan kirli istihbarat oyunlarını deşifre ediyor. Stratejik ortağımız Amerika Türkiye’de kimleri nasıl kafalamış, nasıl kurslardan geçirmiş, kaç lira almışlar hepsi bu kitapta. Hemen bir örnek “Helena Kane Finn istihbarat yaşamı Robert Finn ile başladı. 1980’de İstanbul’da eşinin yanında göreve başladı. Boğaziçi üniversitesine giren Helena, iki yıl Amerikan dersi verdi. Türkçe’yi burada öğrendi. Helena özellikle Fullbright bursundan yararlanarak gerçekleştirilen öğrenci ve akademik eleman değişiminin bir yatırım olduğunu belirterek şöyle de bir örnek veriyor. “-Ben parlak Türk yazarı Orhan Pamuk’un PBS muhabiri Elizabeth Farnwork’a, Birleşik Devletleri ilk kez İnternational Visitor Programı kanalıyla geldiği Iowa’da iken anlamaya başladığını duyunca etkilendim” diyerek diplomatik istihbarat uzmanlığını konuşturacaktı. Bunlar kitabın başlangıç sayfalarından, öyle hap gibi okuyamıyorsun. Sindire sindire ve altını çize çize.

Kitabın alt başlığı ise.” Anglo-Amerikan Sivil Paşaların Darbesi “ Bu arada Türkiye’ye koşa koşa gelen ABD Genelkurmay Başkanı Mullen ne diyordu?


*Nuriye ATABEY* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 5 Eylül 2010

----------

